# Need help on IDing two Corydoras!



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Just need some help on IDing two Cories.

The first one I beleive is C. cevinus. Is it?

The second one is a C. rabauti or C. zyagtus? Which one is it?

Thanks

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb183/CorydorasLover/124_6888.jpg

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb183/CorydorasLover/124_6885.jpg


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Hello,

The first fish does look like C. cervinus, and that would be my best guess. Second fish is C. zygatus. Stripe doesn't cross either the nape or caudal peduncle.

Larry Vires


----------

